# Rex's Fruitcake



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Was perusing Rex's Guide to Planted Tanks and came across a fruitcake recipe (of all things!!!) Although he recommends soaking the boozy fruit mixture for 2 weeks+, I couldn't wait and baked half of it after only one. Very tasty! :hungry:

Check it out in the 'Weird Stuff' section.


----------

